# World's Fines has an official date



## Clancy (Jul 21, 2013)

http://www.unleashthefanboy.com/mov...o-collide-in-2015-superman-batman-movie/64135


----------



## ElectricBlue1989 (Jul 21, 2013)

They're a couple of years off. I thought it would come out on 2009... 







(Screencap from the movie _I Am Legend_. Virus broke on '09; timeline in movie was '12. Original movie release date: 2007)


----------



## Demensa (Jul 22, 2013)

I'm a bit wary of it myself, because I think it's likely that this film will fall short of the high standards that have been set by the recent Batman movies.
While I'm a huge fan of the last few Batman movies, I've never liked Superman much.
(I haven't seen Man of Steel yet, but I plan to once it comes out on DVD. Perhaps it'll change my opinion on this, although I doubt it.)

On the other hand, I think it will certainly be a very entertaining film, so I'm excited in that respect.


----------



## ElectricBlue1989 (Jul 22, 2013)

Here's another interesting tid-bit:






Gotta admit, the idea of a movie with those two was too good to let it die.


----------

